# معلومات يسيرة ... د مغاوري شحاتة أستاذ المياه الجوفية



## إسلام علي (27 يوليو 2011)

* هناك 150 ملوثًا لمياه الشرب، منها ملوثات عضوية، وغير عضوية، ومعدنية وإشعاعية 

** وصول نسبة عكارة المياه إلى 400 وحدة أمر خطير جدًّا ومقياس يستوجب محاربة الأسباب من جذورها لا تنقية المياه من الخارج فقط.* 
 


*زيادة نسبة الكلور في المياه عن تركيزه المعتاد يسبب مشاكل جمَّة على المستوى البيئي، وعلى مستوى صحة الإنسان؛ لذا لا بدَّ من توخي الحذر في استخدامه بشكلٍ كبيرٍ، بحيث لا يتم استخدامه إلا عند الضرورة وفي نطاق ضيِّقٍ، ولا يكون أسلوب العلاج الأوحد الذي نعتمد عليه في مصر*

*مخاطر جمة*​*واكتشف العلماء أيضًا أن إضافة الكلور إلى الماء تؤدِّي إلى تفاعله مع الحديد والمنجنيز وكبريتيد الهيدروجين، الموجودين بالماء، ويتفاعل الكلور أيضًا مع أي مواد عضوية بما في ذلك البكتيريا الموجودة في الماء، ومن المفترض أن أقصى نسبة لإضافة الكلور في المياه لا تتجاوز 0.5 جزء بالمليون، واكتشف العلماء في السبعينيات أن الكلور بإضافته إلى الماء يتفاعل معه ليكوِّن مواد خطرة تعرف بـ(ترايهالوميثانات)، أو الهيدروكربونات المكلورة، وهي التي تسبب مشاكل صحيةً خطيرةً منها السرطان.*

*كما أثبتت الدراسات أن التعرض للكلور أثناء الاستحمام أكبر وأخطر من خطر شرب نفس الماء؛ وذلك لأنه عندما نشرب الماء يأخذ طريقه إلى الجهاز الهضمي، ومن ثَمَّ إلى الجهاز الإخراجي، وفي نهاية المطاف جزء منه فقط يذهب إلى الدورة الدموية، في حين أنه أثناء الاستحمام يفتح الماء الساخن مسامات البشرة وبالتالي يأخذ الكلور والملوثات الأخرى طريقها إلى الجسم من خلال مسام الجلد؛ ما جعل هناك علاقة مثبتة بين الكلور وسرطان المثانة.*

*وتكمن المشكلة الأخطر في استنشاق المواد الخطرة أثناء الاستحمام؛ حيث يشكل الماء الساخن بخارًا محملاً بالكلور سهل الاستنشاق، ويكون محملاً بمواد مسرطنة؛ لذا أكد بروفيسور في كيمياء المياه بجامعة بيتسبرج الأمريكية أن التعرض للمواد الكيميائية المتبخرة أثناء الاستحمام بالدش يفوق مائة ضعف أثر شرب نفس الماء، ووجد باحثون في جامعة بوسطن الأمريكية أن الجسم يمتص أضعاف المواد الكيميائية الطيارة أثناء الاستحمام بالدش من خلال الرئة والبشرة مقارنةً بأثر شرب مياه مكلورة بنفس كمية الكلور.*

*الأوزون بديلاً*​*ولذلك نصحت مراكز الأبحاث والدراسات العالمية بضرورة استخدام الأوزون رغم غلاء ثمنه بديلاً عن الكلور في تعقيم المياه، ومن المعروف أن الأوزون أسرع 3200 مرة من الكلور في قتل البكتيريا والفيروسات ودون أي آثار جانبية، وهناك حاليًّا الكثير من مشاريع تنقية وتعقيم مياه الشرب بواسطة الأوزون، ويستعمل الأوزون في تعقيم مياه حمامات السباحة في العديد من الدول، كما يستخدم في معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي.*

*(إخوان أون لاين) يطرح على الخبراء الأسئلة المثارة حول تداعيات قرار مضاعفة استخدام نسبة الكلور في مياه الشرب، وأسباب اللجوء إلى تنظيف عكارة الماء بالمواد الكيماوية، وعدم اللجوء إلى الأساليب الأخرى الأقل ضررًا، وانعكاس ذلك على صحة المصريين.*


----------



## محمد العسكرى (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا متعك الله بالصحة
*


----------

